# coffee #1 swindon



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

really like this relatively small chain in the south west............nice decor and ambiance, more importantly great coffee (good variety on offer including brew).

Nice place to kill an hour.

one criticism is that I think their food is too dear.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I dunno what business model they use (Franchise or branded independents or...)

but the couple I've been in didn't strike me as anything special.

"Corporate" coffee shop basically.... Coffee was generic "dark" - drinkable but not brilliant.

Specifically the one in Cirencester:

Baristas didn't seem too interested/bothered... more interested in their own chatting than much else.. (on a quiet mid-afternoon without many other customers)

They interrupted their conversation for long enough to take my order but then immediately back to chatting...

They did then pause long enough to tell me my coffee was ready...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

well cant speak for all of them, but the Swindon one is pretty good.....not generic dark, nice wood tones and green tiles. I never had any service or coffee issues in there. Knocks spots off the nearby costa and starbucks.....just my opinion


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jj-x-ray said:


> well cant speak for all of them, but the Swindon one is pretty good.....not generic dark, nice wood tones and green tiles. I never had any service or coffee issues in there. Knocks spots off the nearby costa and starbucks.....just my opinion


I agree they are not Costa-bucks


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I have no particular issue with coffee #1 chains, their coffee is decent enough. They are a relatively small (27+ stores for the moment) chain and their supplier does decent coffee and equipment. It's just a bit dark roasted for me, and their premises are woefully understaffed/supported from the baristas I've spoken too. It is my go to if the only other options are costa/nero/starbucks and I've left my kit at home. Then again, I doubt they were targeting the light roast lovers when they laid out their plans!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Spent many a Friday afternoon at Coffee #1 in Clifton Village waiting for my mate to finish work. No complaints for that particular cafe (this was about 4 years ago now!!)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

They are owned by Brains brewery. They make a big thing of their decor and locations - designed to be large enough and comfortable enough to "dwell". Best of the chains in my opinion.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

jj-x-ray said:


> really like this relatively small chain in the south west............nice decor and ambiance, more importantly great coffee (good variety on offer including brew).
> 
> Nice place to kill an hour.
> 
> one criticism is that I think their food is too dear.


What a shame. You were about a 2 minute walk from the BEST coffee house in Swindon (and also an independent), Darkroom Espresso! Maybe give them a go next time you're in Swindon?


----------

